
Bare Metal WASM - markdog12
http://cliffle.com/blog/bare-metal-wasm/
======
rvz
If you're thinking that this is an article about 'Bare Metal WASM' as an OS
sandbox, you should probably think again; Hard.

> This post will cover the process of creating tiny graphics demos without
> doing any binary hacking, hex editing, or writing WASM by hand.

So nothing about actual 'Bare Metal' using WASM. Just Rust cross-compiling to
WASM using 'wasm-unknown-unknown'. Title should be 'Cross-compiling web apps
to WASM.' rather than this misleading title.

